# Что такое HIPS



## regist

*Что означает HIPS в общем смысле?*

Это означает "Хост-система предотвращения вторжений" (*H*ost* I*ntrusion *P*revention *S*ystem). В сущности, это программа, которая выдает оповещения пользователю, когда вредоносная программа, такая как вирус, возможно пытается запуститься на компьютере пользователя, или когда неавторизованный пользователь, такой как хакер, возможно получил доступ к компьютеру пользователя.

*Происхождение и предыстория*

Несколько лет назад классифицировать вредоносные программы было относительно просто. Вирус был вирусом, были и другие виды, но они прекрасно различались! В наше время "жучки" изменились, и определяющие границы между ними стали более размытыми. Мало того, что стало больше угроз в виде троянских коней, червей и руткитов, теперь различные вредоносные продукты часто скомбинированы. Это и есть причина, почему вредоносные программы теперь часто упоминаются собирательно как "вредоносное ПО", а приложения, созданные для борьбы с ними, как программы "широкого спектра действия".

В прошлом программы обнаружения при выявлении вредоносного ПО опирались прежде всего на его сигнатуры. Этот метод, несмотря на то, что он надежен, хорош лишь настолько, насколько часто производятся обновления. Существует дополнительная сложность в том, что большая часть сегодняшних вредоносных программ постоянно видоизменяется. В процессе этого изменяются и их сигнатуры. Для борьбы с этим были разработаны HIPS-программы, способные "узнавать" вредоносное программное обеспечение скорее по его поведению, чем по сигнатурам. Это "поведение" может быть попыткой управлять другим приложением, запустить службу Windows или изменить ключ реестра.







Иллюстрация сайта EUobserver.com


Это слегка напоминает поимку преступника по его поведению, а не по отпечаткам пальцев. Если он действует как вор, он, вероятнее всего, вор. Так же и с компьютерной программой: если она действует как вредоносная, значит, вероятнее всего, она является вредоносной программой.

Проблема здесь состоит в том, что иногда совершенно легальные программы могут действовать немного подозрительно, и это может привести к тому, что HIPS ошибочно обозначит законную программу как вредоносное ПО. Эти так называемые ложные тревоги являются настоящей проблемой для HIPS-программ. Вот почему лучшие HIPS-программы это те, которые используют комбинированный сигнатурно-поведенческий метод. Но об этом позже.

*Что в действительности делает HIPS-программа?*

В общих чертах HIPS-программа стремится сохранить целостность системы, в которой она установлена, предотвращая произведение изменений в этой системе неодобренными источниками. Обычно она делает это, показывая всплывающее окно-предупреждение безопасности, спрашивая пользователя, должно ли быть разрешено то или иное изменение.






Comodo: Всплывающее окно-предупреждение HIPS


Эта система хороша настолько, насколько хороши ответы пользователя на всплывающие запросы. Даже если HIPS-программа правильно идентифицирует угрозу, пользователь может непреднамеренно одобрить неправильное действие, и ПК все же может подвергнуться заражению. 

Правильное поведение также может быть неверно истолковано как вредоносное. Эти так называемые "ложные тревоги" являются настоящей проблемой для HIPS-продуктов, хотя, к счастью, они стали менее распространены, поскольку HIPS-программы становятся все более проработанными.

Положительная сторона здесь это то, что вы можете использовать некоторые HIPS-программы, чтобы управлять правами доступа легальных приложений, хотя это было бы желательно лишь для опытных пользователей. Позже я более подробно разъясню и это, и почему вам стоило бы использовать их. Другой взгляд на HIPS состоит в том, чтобы использовать ее в качестве фаервола, управляющего приложениями и службами, а не просто доступом в интернет.

*Тип продукта*

Современное вредоносное ПО стало настолько совершенным, что программы обеспечения безопасности больше не могут опираться лишь на один только сигнатурный метод обнаружения. Теперь для того, чтобы выявлять и блокировать угрозы вредоносного ПО, многие приложения используют комбинацию различных методов. В результате, в нескольких различных видах защитных продуктов теперь используют HIPS. Сегодня совсем не редкость увидеть HIPS в составе антивирусной или антишпионской программы, хотя, безусловно, наиболее распространена HIPS как составная часть фаервола. В самом деле, в наиболее современных фаерволах к их возможностям фильтрации IP теперь добавлены защитные HIPS-элементы.






Комплексный антивирус Comodo Internet Security

В целях повышения эффективности в HIPS-программах используют множество методов обнаружения. В дополнение к распознаванию по сигнатурам HIPS-программы также наблюдают за поведением, соответствующим действиям вредоносного ПО. Это значит, что они стремятся выявлять действия или события, которые, как известно, типичны для поведения вредоносного ПО.

Некоторые программы поведенческого анализа более автоматизированы, чем другие, и несмотря на то, что это может показаться хорошей идеей, на практике это может приводить к осложнениям. Иногда сложившиеся обстоятельства могут выглядеть так, что вполне легальное действие приложения окажется подозрительным, что вызовет его завершение. Вы можете даже не узнать об этом, пока что-нибудь не перестанет работать! Это довольно безопасно и просто раздражает, пока процесс обратим, но иногда это может приводить к нестабильности в системе. Несмотря на то, что такие события редки, их влияние может быть серьезным, поэтому желательно учитывать это во время принятия решения.

*Установка и настройка*

HIPS-программа должна устанавливаться с ее настройками по умолчанию и так же использоваться до тех пор, пока либо у нее не закончится некий требуемый период обучения, либо пока ее функциональность не станет для вас привычной. Позже вы всегда сможете отрегулировать уровни чувствительности и добавить дополнительные правила, если вы почувствуете, что это необходимо. Приложения, имеющие по умолчанию "период обучения", разработаны таким образом неспроста. Может появиться соблазн сократить срок обучения, но этим вы можете также понизить эффективность. Обычно производители прилагают PDF-руководство, и никогда не бывает лишним прочитать его перед установкой.






ESET NOD32 Антивирус: Настройка HIPS

Ранее я упоминал о возможности использования HIPS-программы с целью контроля над использованием еще и легальных приложений. Мы уже делаем это в наших фаерволах, ограничивая использование портов. Вы можете использовать HIPS-программу подобным образом, чтобы блокировать или ограничивать доступ к системным компонентам и службам. В общих словах, чем сильнее вы ограничиваете Windows, тем безопаснее в ней будет работать. Я где-то читал, что самая безопасная Windows-система называется Linux! Но это уже другая проблема. Иногда легальные программы при инсталляции устанавливают такой уровень доступа к системе, который сильно превышает то, что они фактически должны выполнять в рамках своих обычных функций. Ограничение работы приложений до уровня "разрешено считывать" (с жесткого диска), если они при этом по умолчанию не нуждаются в "разрешении на запись", является одним из способов снижения риска. Для этого вы можете, к примеру, использовать настройку модуля "Защита+" в составе Comodo Internet Security.

*Когда потенциальная угроза выявлена*

Большинство HIPS-программ, когда что-либо происходит, оповещают пользователей о потенциальных угозах с помощью интерактивного всплывающего окна. Некоторые программы автоматизируют этот процесс и сообщают об этом (может быть!) уже позже. Важно то, чтобы самому не стать "автоматизированным" при ответах. Ни от каких приложений безопасности не будет толку, если вы вслепую будете щелкать по кнопке "Да", отвечая на любые вопросы. Всего несколько секунд размышления перед принятием решения может сохранить часы работы в дальнейшем (если не упоминать о потере данных). Если уведомление оказывается ложной тревогой, вы можете иногда сохранять его как "исключение", чтобы предотвратить такое уведомление в будущем. Также, о ложных тревогах рекомендуется уведомлять производителей, чтобы они могли устранять их в последующих версиях.

*Что, если вы не уверены?*

Показатели разнятся в зависимости от того, что вы читаете, но до 90% всей вредоносной заразы приходит из интернета, поэтому большую часть всплывающих оповещений безопасности вы будете получать, будучи в онлайне. Рекомендуемое действие - остановить данное событие и поискать в Google информацию о показанном файле (-ах). Местонахождение зафиксированной угрозы может быть столь же важным, как и имя файла. Более того, "Ispy.exe" может быть легальным ПО, но "ispy.exe" может быть вредоносным. Отчеты журнала "HijackThis" в этом могли бы помочь, но результаты, предоставляемые автоматизированной службой, могут быть не совсем однозначными. Вообще, вы будете допускать некоторый вред, блокируя или изолируя происходящее событие, пока не научитесь, что с ним делать. Такое бывает лишь при удалении чего-либо и незнании, что это могло привести к плачевным результатам! 

*Насколько надежны рекомендации сообщества?*

Сегодняшняя тенденция - включать во всплывающие уведомления рекомендации от сообщества. С помощью этих систем вам стараются помогать безошибочно отвечать на уведомления безопасности, сообщая, как ответили в подобных случаях другие.

Это привлекательная идея в теории, но на практике результаты могут быть неутешительными. Например, если 10 человек ранее видели определенное уведомление, и девять из них сделали неправильный выбор, то когда вы видите рекомендацию с 90%-м рейтингом о блокировании программы, вы следуете их примеру! Я называю это "синдром стада". С увеличением количества пользователей должна увеличиваться и надежность рекомендаций, но так бывает не всегда, поэтому необходима некоторая осторожность. Вы всегда можете поискать в Google другое мнение.

*Несколько средств защиты или "многоуровневый подход"?*

Несколько лет назад использование единых комплектов безопасности не давало уровня производительности, сопоставимого с использованием нескольких отдельных приложений безопасности для достижения "многоуровневой" защиты. Хотя, недавно производители инвестировали значительные средства на разработку комплектов, и это теперь отразилось на их продуктах. Впрочем, некоторые все еще содержат по крайней мере один слабый компонент, и если это фаервол, то вам следовало бы сделать выбор в пользу чего-то другого. Общее мнение таково, что комбинация отдельных элементов все еще будет давать высокую производительность и лучшую общую надежность. Что они делают по большому счету, это конечно предлагают больше выбора и большую гибкость. Comodo был первым серьезным комплектом, который действительно бесплатен, но теперь Outpost (_примечание Comss.ru: к сожалению, данный продукт не развивается в последнее время_) и ZoneAlarm также выпускают бесплатные комплекты. Все они предлагают серьезную альтернативу платному программному обеспечению.






Бесплатный ZoneAlarm Free Antivirus + Firewall


*Рекомендации*

Автомобиль хорош настолько, насколько хорош его водитель, то же применимо и к программному обеспечению. Нет такой вещи, как программа безопасности разряда "установил и забыл". Постарайтесь выбрать то, что вы можете понять и что вам нравится использовать. Это все равно, что сравнивать фаерволы Sunbelt-Kerio и Comodo. Да, если вы хотите твердо стоять на земле, Comodo может дать лучшую защиту, но он еще и более труден для понимания. Если вы полагаете, что с Kerio проще работать, вы скорее всего будете использовать его эффективно, и в конечном счете это было бы лучшим выбором (только вплоть до Windows XP. Пользователи Windows 7 и выше могут попробовать TinyWall). В качестве ориентира используйте результаты различных тестов, но только для этого. Никакой тест никогда не сможет подменить ваш компьютер, вашу программу и привычки вашего серфинга.

Критерии выбора

Приложения для себя я всегда выбирал следующим образом. Вы, конечно, можете думать по-другому!

*Нужно ли оно мне?*

Многие люди оспаривают целесообразность использования некоторого программного обеспечения, когда возражают против того, чего оно позволяет достичь. Если в вашем фаерволе уже есть хороший компонент HIPS (как, например, в Comodo, Privatefirewall или Online Armor) то, возможно, этого достаточно. Однако, такие программы, как Malware Defender, используют различные методы, которые позволяют предоставить дополнительную защиту при некоторых обстоятельствах. Только вы можете решить, необходимо ли вам это. Эксперты по прежнему не советуют запускать более чем одно защитное ПО одного и того же вида.

*Смогу ли я им пользоваться?*

Установка любой HIPS-программы создает немало работы в смысле необходимости настройки и управления оповещениями. В целом, то, что находят HIPS-программы, может быть несколько неоднозначным, поэтому вы должны быть готовы к проверке их результатов. Только со средними познаниями вы можете посчитать это проблемой при интерпретации результатов. 

*Поможет ли оно?*

Методы на основе HIPS эффективны лишь там, где пользователь правильно отвечает на всплывающие оповещения, которые показывает HIPS. Новички и равнодушные пользователи вряд ли будут способны давать такие ответы.

У старательных и опытных пользователей для HIPS-программ есть место в сфете безопасности ПК, поскольку HIPS адаптирует иной подход к традиционному сигнатурному ПО. Используемый отдельно или вместе с фаерволом, HIPS добавит вам возможностей для обнаружения.

*Не испортит ли оно мою систему?*

Программы обеспечения безопасности по самой своей природе, чтобы быть эффективными, должны вторгаться в святая святых вашего ПК. Если у вас реестр уже похож на тарелку со спагетти, если у вас в программных файлах "папки-призраки", если у вас появляются "синий экран", сообщения Windows об ошибках и не запрашиваемые страницы в Internet Explorer, то установка HIPS-программы приведет лишь к неприятностям. Даже на чистой машине принятие неверного решения может привести к необратимой нестабильности. Хотя, в принципе вы можете нанести такой же ущерб и при работе в программе очистки реестра.

*Могу ли я использовать более чем одно приложение?*

Я не вижу преимущества в использовании совместно двух HIPS-программ. Эксперты все еще не советуют запускать более одного активного защитного приложения одного и того же вида. Опасность возникновения конфликта перевешивает любые возможные преимущества.

Заключение

Пользователям, прежде чем размышлять о HIPS, может быть стоит позаботиться о повышении безопасности их браузера, первым делом заменив IE на Chrome, Firefox или Opera и используя песочницу. Люди, использующие стандартный фаервол, для дополнительной защиты могли бы ввести в работу Malware Defender. А пользователи CIS или Online Armor не получат от этого никаких преимуществ. Нагрузка на систему и использование ресурсов - это то, что должно учитываться, хотя это, главным образом, важно при использовании старых машин. В действительности, нет никакого категоричного решения, кроме того, чтобы сказать, что слишком много исключений из правил, слишком много! В общем, все дело в балансе. Самой большой угрозой для моего компьютера всегда буду я сам!

источник.​


----------

